
CES 2017: Gorilla Glass makes the move from phones to cars - belltaco
http://mashable.com/2017/01/05/corning-gorilla-automotive-glass-ces/?utm_cid=hp-h-5#XXXy7aXmXOqI
======
xiphias
What's interesting is that this may be how Tesla Model 3 will look like. It's
supposed to not have any physical controls on the dashboard, just one big
screen.

